# Monster Monster Monster?



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Just recently got myself a new watch and found this site, didn't realised there are so much to learn about watches. I reckon my first Seiko watch should be either an Orange or Black monster but can't seem to find any in the shop here in London, can anyone point me the right direction? Only now I understand the difference between a kinetic and automatic 

This is my first post, brilliant site!

James


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Think I am correct in thinking the Monsters are not UK Market, and therefore unlikley to find them in the High Street.

Keep an eye on Sales Forums (Or Post a Wanted when you get to 50 Posts) and you should find one quite easily.

They are the mutts nuts for the money....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum James :rltb:

As to the watch you`re interested in, it`s best if I say nothing :shutup:

Well ok to be fair, being a Seiko they are very well made, tough, reliable watches & have excellent lume :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If you after a Monster, why not drop Roy an email  here's a link to the sales site http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/

Edit: BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: You won't go far wrong with a monster. Solid well made and good timekeepers.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to :rltb: James.

I'm with Mach on the Monster front but hey what do i know. :lol:

If I can offer you a little advice and that is to stick around and ask more questions before you take the plunge - there is more to Seiko than just Monsters 

Cheers Stu.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Welcome to :rltb: James.
> 
> I'm with Mach on the Monster front but hey what do i know. :lol:
> 
> ...


ok....i will admit that the monster is not the best looking of watches.....and may well be "fugly" however...its because it has that look.......just MVHO


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome mate ,dont forget to post your pictures when you get the monster


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcomes! Must stick around and learn more about this very sophisticated and expensive hobby.......


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

hi,,imwith you hadnt even heard of monsters before joining the forum .i got a great black one on the bay and love it..it gets more time than my breitling b1..but i discovered zeno and got a nice one of those , then got a steinmaster now i want a doxa then a fortis ect...leave this place you can still save yourself,,or be forever skint...enjoy :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ok....i will admit that the monster is not the best looking of watches.....and may well be "fugly"


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. We've all seen worse.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ok....i will admit that the monster is not the best looking of watches.....and may well be "fugly"
> ...


i love monsters having ownew 5 over the last few years..........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy Tims said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ok....i will admit that the monster is not the best looking of watches.....and may well be "fugly"
> ...


I agree there are far uglier watches out there but there`s no fun in slagging them because few people think otherwise 

OK I admit it, when it comes to Monsters I am a :Troll:

But it dosen`t change the fact that they are fugly :yucky: :tease:


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

A monster is like marmite - you either love it or hate it.

I love mine - fantastically built and made for the price. The bracelet alone is worth the price of the. It makes my friends Rolex sub bracelet feel like an argos cheapie!!

Actually had my black one on all day today - forgot how heavy they are after wearing a few dress watches lately.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Back to the Seiko Monster, how can one tell fake from original? is it true that Seiko Monsters are actually made in malaysia....? Sorry for all these perhaps silly questions, really want to get my hand on a Orange monster!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

hikingcamping said:


> Back to the Seiko Monster, how can one tell fake from original?


Buy one from Roy


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Took you'all advice, reserved one at Roy!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good man, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Roy is currently out of stock of both Orange and Black monsters..........waiting :rltb: ! Roy, please let me know as soon as you get them - James


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

hikingcamping said:


> Took you'all advice, reserved one at Roy!


Good for you. Don't forget to post some pictures and give us your honest assessment when it arrives - Cheers Stu


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

They were out of stock when i ordered mine, didnt have to wait long and Roy kept me informed, well worth the wait


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Roy, please keep me inform of the arrival of the Monster! Gosh, so many watches I want to get ever since I've joined this forum.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hikingcamping said:


> Roy, please keep me inform of the arrival of the Monster! Gosh, so many watches I want to get ever since I've joined this forum.


Isn't always the way 

BTW It will be worth the wait


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum James :rltb:
> 
> As to the watch you`re interested in, *it`s best if I say nothing* :shutup:
> 
> Well ok to be fair, being a Seiko they are very well made, tough, reliable watches & have excellent lume :wink2:


hey up mate- don't mind mac, he's a heretic (they used to burn heretics :lol: )

here's a pic of my monster to keep you going until roy gets some in 










john


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Love the monsters ,had them ,sold them want them all back :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep!!!! orange black red blue and wasnt there a yellow?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> yep!!!! orange black red blue and wasnt there a yellow?


:bb:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Just spoken to Roy, no monsters yet! monsters monsters monsters monsters.....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> Thank you all for the welcomes! Must stick around and learn more about this very sophisticated and expensive hobby.......


AHA!! Someone has discovered the expensive bit an an early stage. It takes most of us at least a grand before we realise just how expensive it can become...

Rob


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

hikingcamping said:


> Thank you all for the welcomes! Must stick around and learn more about this very sophisticated and expensive hobby.......


Sophisticated hobby  

Im sure our 710's will disagree about that!


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone here has a monster? Is it true there are yellow and blue monsters too?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> Everyone here has a monster? Is it true there are yellow and blue monsters too?


yellow,blue,orange,red and of course black.....and i think everyone at some point (except mac  ) has had one....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone here has a monster? Is it true there are yellow and blue monsters too?
> ...


Trust me I am not the only one who doesn`t like them, just the most vocal :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hikingcamping said:
> ...


With you on that one Mac, although I do own a Monster bracelet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


At least we don`t get all snooty about them unlike some people do where certain other watches are concerned


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i love 'em....and a great watch for not a lot of money......looks very good on a lumpy, rhino or nato...as well as the rubber


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had a Monster for oooh, 2 or 3 days. It was a lot of watch for the money, Â£60 for a minter and........ er...... that's the only positive thing I can say about them. 

Feel a little bit sad that I fell for them, should have stayed strong like Mac.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> should have stayed strong like Mac.


Should have kept listening to those voices Mark... remember to use the force :starwars:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Is Orange face really the nicest one? Cant tell without seeing the real thing....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I've owned 2 (Orange & Black) but they are both long gone .. but whilst here I thought them great value for money. But I so much prefer the 007 (and clones)



PhilM said:


> .. although I do own a Monster bracelet


Hate that bracelet - so uncomfortable!



mrteatime said:


> i love 'em....and a great watch for not a lot of money......looks *very* good on a *lumpy*, rhino or nato...as well as the rubber


Nothing looks good on a lumpy .. although it does look good in a trash can. Wore mine on NATO's & you cannot beat them (although others will disagree).


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

VinceR said:


> I've owned 2 (Orange & Black) but they are both long gone .. but whilst here I thought them great value for money. But I so much prefer the 007 (and clones)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi VinceR, is the monster as heavy as Steelfish? I like big and heavy watch.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there any example of Seiko Monster with Toshi strap?

Just ordered a Toshi strap for M5 and I have a feeling it is going to look reallllly nice!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hikingcamping said:


> Is there any example of Seiko Monster with Toshi strap?
> 
> Just ordered a Toshi strap for M5 and I have a feeling it is going to look reallllly nice!


Don't put the Toshi on the Monster







keep it for the M5


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

PhilM said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any example of Seiko Monster with Toshi strap?
> ...


Second thought.......might not be a good idea since I need a diver's watch for outdoors so perhaps a metal strap is more suitable.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi, I have 4 monsters, 2 normal (automatics) and 2 kinetic an orange and black of each type.

Best value watches on the market, tough, well made and nice and weighty.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Nesima said:


> Hi, I have 4 monsters, 2 normal (automatics) and 2 kinetic an orange and black of each type.
> 
> Best value watches on the market, tough, well made and nice and weighty.


monsters................waiting for the day when the name Roy Taylor appears on my mobile phone screen!


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Still waiting.......


----------

